# HDR RTF close contact saddle or Pessoa Rodrigo



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the RTF HDR close contact saddle? I have a 14hh pony with no withers and a round back that is hard to fit and I'm wondering if this would work for him. 

Or does anyone know of any saddles that might work for him? I've also been looking at a Pessoa rodrigo pony saddle

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

katec1991 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the RTF HDR close contact saddle? I have a 14hh pony with no withers and a round back that is hard to fit and I'm wondering if this would work for him.
> 
> Or does anyone know of any saddles that might work for him? I've also been looking at a Pessoa rodrigo pony saddle
> 
> ...


I have a RTF. I've used it on 17hh warmbloods to 14hh ponys and it has fit just fine. I still use a half pad on some horses just to have a perfect fit. You are able to adjust the saddle from narrow to wide so finding a perfect fit for your pony should be no problem. If you can, I would suggest testing out the saddle before you buy.
It is also probably one of the most comfortable saddles I have ridden in compared to some Pessoas that I've used.


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you  I will keep that in mind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

